# discogs



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What an awesome place that is ! Within a month i have tracked down and wants listed 45 odd tunes. . Next year i shall be purchasing them bit by bit


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah got quite a few dnb classics off there


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im after 94 95 hardcore mainly &#55357;&#56842;


----------

